# σε όλους τους τόνους



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

σε όλους τους τόνους

Όπως λέμε:
*επανέλαβε σε όλους τους τόνους*
Π.χ.
_Στη διάρκεια των επαφών του με την ισραηλινή ηγεσία, ο Σαρκοζί επανέλαβε σε όλους τους τόνους ότι είναι «φίλος» του Ισραήλ [...]_


Βοηθήστε τον αγουροξυπνημένο. Έχω κολλήσει στο *on every possible occasion* και δεν λέω να ξεκολλήσω.


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2010)

in every possible way, αλλά δεν είναι πολύ καλύτερο, είναι;


----------



## Cadmian (Oct 20, 2010)

In every possible sense/ in every sense possible?


----------



## NadiaF (Oct 20, 2010)

"repeated in every which way" ή/και "in every possible manner/way"

Σου κάνει ξάδερφε;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2010)

Βοηθήστε και τον μεταφρασο-μπαϊλντισμένο... 

Το σε όλους τους τόνους, δεν εννοεί πως το τόνισε, το κατέστησε αντιληπτό/κατανοητό; Όχι σε κάθε περίσταση (occasion) λοιπόν, αλλά με κάθε τρόπο (every which way) ή σκέτο stressed/pinpointed/emphasized. Ή και repeated most emphatically.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

Πολλές ωραίες ιδέες, ξεχειλίσαμε. Μάλλον δεν έχουν κάτι εξίσου «γαλλικό» οι Εγγλέζοι.

Κατέφυγα στα γαλλοαγγλικά. Στο Ρομπέρ:
*dire/répéter sur tous les tons* = to say/repeat in every possible way

Στο της Οξφόρδης:
*je le leur ai dit* or *répété sur tous les tons* I've told them a thousand times.

Περισσότερα έχουμε μαζέψει εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2010)

urbi et orbi {το παράκανα με το ρέτζιστερ;}


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> urbi et orbi {το παράκανα με το ρέτζιστερ;}


Νομίζω ότι κάπου στο πολύ πίσω και θεοσκότεινο τμήμα του μυαλού μου, αυτό έψαχνα να βρω.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2010)

In every possible way σαν πρώτη επιλογή, αλλά δεν θα απέκλεια το over and over again.


----------



## vasper (Oct 20, 2010)

Η ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ότι η έκφραση "ο Σαρκοζί επανέλαβε σε όλους τους τόνους" με το ίδιο νόημα στα Αγγλικά είναι: "Sarcozi, kept repeating and insisting". Το "repeat in every possible way" έχει πιο κυριολεκτική έννοια αν και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Π.χ.
> _Στη διάρκεια των επαφών του με την ισραηλινή ηγεσία, ο Σαρκοζί επανέλαβε σε όλους τους τόνους ότι είναι «φίλος» του Ισραήλ [...]_


Επειδή έχουμε βαρεθεί να συζητάμε για την κακή χρήση των εισαγωγικών όπως εδώ, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν τα βλέπουμε και δεν ανατριχιάζουμε όλοι, φυσικά... «Τελικά», είναι «φίλος» ή «φίδι»;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> urbi et orbi {το παράκανα με το ρέτζιστερ;}



Χμ... δεν νομίζω ότι είναι απλώς θέμα ρέτζιστερ. Κτγμ, το urbi et orbi δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως συνώνυμο του "sur tous les tons", διότι έχει τη σημασία του παντού, του οπουδήποτε, δηλώνει το μήνυμα που απευθύνεται προς κάθε πιθανό (κι απίθανο) αποδέκτη. Αντίθετα, στην περίπτωση του sur tous les tons έχουμε ένα υποκείμενο κι ένα δέκτη του μηνύματος.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή έχουμε βαρεθεί να συζητάμε για την κακή χρήση των εισαγωγικών όπως εδώ, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν τα βλέπουμε και δεν ανατριχιάζουμε όλοι, φυσικά... «Τελικά», είναι «φίλος» ή «φίδι»;


Εγώ εδώ βλέπω μια κλασική περίπτωση σωστής χρήσης των εισαγωγικών: ο μικρός Νικολά χρησιμοποίησε ακριβώς αυτή τη λέξη και όχι άλλη. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η κατάχρηση των εισαγωγικών, μέχρι πλήρους εξευτελισμού τους, με κάνει να αμφιβάλλω αν ισχύει πραγματικά αυτό που ευλόγως υποθέτω...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 20, 2010)

Και προσθέτω ότι στο Petit Robert επισημαίνεται το εξής: _dire. répéter sur tous les tons_ = de toutes les manières.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> _Στη διάρκεια των επαφών του με την ισραηλινή ηγεσία, ο Σαρκοζί επανέλαβε σε όλους τους τόνους ότι είναι «φίλος» του Ισραήλ [...]_





drsiebenmal said:


> urbi et orbi {το παράκανα με το ρέτζιστερ;}





Rogerios said:


> Χμ... δεν νομίζω ότι είναι απλώς θέμα ρέτζιστερ. Κτγμ, το urbi et orbi δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως συνώνυμο του "sur tous les tons", διότι έχει τη σημασία του παντού, του οπουδήποτε, δηλώνει το μήνυμα που απευθύνεται προς κάθε πιθανό (κι απίθανο) αποδέκτη.[...]


Συμφωνώ ως προς το ότι δεν είναι ακριβής και απόλυτη γενικής χρήσης αντίστοιχη απόδοση, αλλά νομίζω ότι εννοιολογικά εδώ ταιριάζει επειδή πρόκειται ακριβώς για _μήνυμα που απευθύνεται προς κάθε πιθανό (κι απίθανο) αποδέκτη_ :).



drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή έχουμε βαρεθεί να συζητάμε για την κακή χρήση των εισαγωγικών όπως εδώ, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν τα βλέπουμε και δεν ανατριχιάζουμε όλοι, φυσικά... «Τελικά», είναι «φίλος» ή «φίδι»;





Themis said:


> Εγώ εδώ βλέπω μια κλασική περίπτωση σωστής χρήσης των εισαγωγικών: ο μικρός Νικολά χρησιμοποίησε ακριβώς αυτή τη λέξη και όχι άλλη. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η κατάχρηση των εισαγωγικών, μέχρι πλήρους εξευτελισμού τους, με κάνει να αμφιβάλλω αν ισχύει πραγματικά αυτό που ευλόγως υποθέτω...


Ξέρω γω... Να βάλεις «πραγματικός φίλος», «αιώνιος φίλος», «πιστός φίλος», «φ'ιλος του Ισραήλ»(ολόκληρο) «αμί βρε» σε εισαγωγικά --με άλλα λόγια και κάτι το ξεχωριστό, το αξιοσημείωτο, το χαρακτηριστικό, το πιο πλούσιο, το πιο κιμπάρικο μαζί με το «φίλος», να συμφωνήσω. Αλλά στα εισαγωγικά και για το το σκέτο «φίλος» το μυαλό (μου τουλάχιστον) πηγαίνει αμέσως στο ειρωνικό.

Α, και η απάντηση είναι, φυσικά, *42*. Εννοώ τον αριθμό των αγγέλων στο κεφάλι της καρφίτσας...


----------

